# Photographing Reflective Case Covers - Any Advice?



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I consider myself a reasonable watch photographer, but I would like some advice on the eternal problem of taking pics of shiny, reflective case covers. It's difficult to avoid catching the camera and myself in the picture without turning it one side - for example.

Any tips on lighting?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You need a little light tent!

Reflections can't be eliminated completely but they do make a difference


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers - I'll investigate!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Irfan said:


> I end up using photoshop to clone other areas over my reflection where possible.


I've done the same in the past - it's fine for blank areas, but difficult when the reflecting areas contain engravings or markings.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Try Yewtoob Will






Mike


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Polariser.


----------

